# Bersa 380 or Walther PK380?



## berreez (Dec 29, 2010)

I’m all set to get the Bersa 380 and then I stumble onto the Walther PK380 Pistol. After reading the reviews I’m torn between the two. Both have what I’m looking for and the reviews are all good. So, can I get some feedback comparing the two?


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Bersa, proven design and a classic look, and just right for the .380.
Walther...uhh...well... it is lighter, but I personally don't care for the look at all. I mean the Bersa looks more like a PPK than the Walther does!::buttkick:
Eli


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm just wondering... Why are you preferring a gun this size in .380 when you can get virtually the same gun, nearly identical weight and dimensions, in 9mm (which means more powerful yet cheaper ammo)??? And it's just a question... I mean anyone should get any gun they like, for sure... I'm just interested in the reasoning. Is it because you want less recoil, or... what?... Just askin'...


----------



## berreez (Dec 29, 2010)

*Good Question*



Kharuger said:


> I'm just wondering... Why are you preferring a gun this size in .380 when you can get virtually the same gun, nearly identical weight and dimensions, in 9mm (which means more powerful yet cheaper ammo)??? And it's just a question... I mean anyone should get any gun they like, for sure... I'm just interested in the reasoning. Is it because you want less recoil, or... what?... Just askin'...


Great question! Why, don't really have an answer except for the recoil. Was looking for something for the wife to handle but after a closer look at the 380's vs. 9M's I've got to reconsider! Ammo is cheaper, more availability, and packs a stronger punch. Recoil might be more but not much. So here I go again!!!!

I knew it would pay off joining the forum!


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

So off you go into "wondernine" territory! Take your time, there are a lot of options out there. I like the little Kahr myself, but it is relatively expensive. Your right, this is a great forum for getting the straight stuff from people who know what's what.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## tarmac (May 25, 2008)

I have both the standard Bersa Thunder 380 and the new Bersa Thunder 380 Concealed Carry model. Both have about 300 round through them with 0 malfunctions. For the cost and reliability and accuracy you can’t beat the Bersa thunder.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I just sold a Bersa Thunder .380..$150.Just had no need for it anymore.
In my opinion the Bersa .380 was out of date.A 7 shot .380 that is
heavy enough and easily big enough to be a 9 m.m. in todays hand gun world.
I bought the Ruger LCP .380.They go for about $300.About 3/4 (at most) the size of the Bersa.
Holds 7 rounds,lighter,thinner, and in my opinion twice the quality.Ruger is also coming
out today with a new Light weight 9 m.m. LC9.Thinner,lighter,and if it is as good as 
the LCP,I'm on it.They will go for about $350.Sorry,I don't know much about the 
Walther PK.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

bayhawk2 said:


> I just sold a Bersa Thunder .380..$150.Just had no need for it anymore.
> In my opinion the Bersa .380 was out of date.A 7 shot .380 that is
> heavy enough and easily big enough to be a 9 m.m. in todays hand gun world.
> I bought the Ruger LCP .380.They go for about $300.About 3/4 (at most) the size of the Bersa.
> ...


Lets see, the Bersa can be bought for about $100 less than the PK. Only $150 (see above) if you buy used.
Bersa proven design. The PK380 is still new and needs a key to disassemble.The bersa has a key to safety lock but you don't ever need to use it.
You can add the 9 round mag for 1 more bullet than the PK380.

Genitron.com: Comparing 2 Guns|Thunder 380|PK380|

I have the Bersa 380 like the PK380, but am waiting for the Bersa BP9MCC to arrive.

Either of your choices would be good.


----------



## berreez (Dec 29, 2010)

Actually, I ended getting the Ruger LCP 380. The Bersa was just too big for my wife. She would never carry something that big. I've shot it yesterday and it is a little snappy. I personally don't like the sights since I wear glasses but it isn't for me. Going to get the crimson trace laser for it. Since it is for self defense and for her the laser will help.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

berreez said:


> Actually, I ended getting the Ruger LCP 380. The Bersa was just too big for my wife. She would never carry something that big. I've shot it yesterday and it is a little snappy. I personally don't like the sights since I wear glasses but it isn't for me. Going to get the crimson trace laser for it. Since it is for self defense and for her the laser will help.


Heard lots of good stuff from fellow gunnies about the Ruger. Congrats and safe shooting.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## rvehock (Jul 20, 2010)

EliWolfe said:


> Heard lots of good stuff from fellow gunnies about the Ruger. Congrats and safe shooting.
> Eli :mrgreen:


Tried the LCP, Kel-Tec P-3AT, and Kel-Tec PF-9 and my wife did not like any of them. Ended up getting a Taurus M85 and she loves it, shoots straight and will go bang everytime. I prefer my Besra Thunder 9UC and my Kel-Tec P-32 as a backup/deep carry.


----------



## gschnarr (Jan 26, 2009)

Have two Bersa thunder 380s. One is my wife and one is mine. Hers has over 2500 round thru it without any problems at all, mine only 1500. Also, we have 2 P3ATs for when we need a smaller concealable pistol. My wife and I love our Bersas, easy to shoot, reliable and inexpensive.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

berreez said:


> Actually, I ended getting the Ruger LCP 380. . . . Going to get the crimson trace laser for it. Since it is for self defense and for her the laser will help. . . .


YES !
I think the CT is the very best thing you can do for a "little gun". 
Even better if the gun is for an inexperienced person.

My CT grips are on my S&W 642 Centenial snubby. But, the principle applies to any small/light gun. :smt1099


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

The Ruger LCP .380 is a small pocket gun, but it is very snappy with recoil. If you want a good pocket gun try the Kel Tec P-32 in .32 acp it is small but much less recoil than a small .380 easier to control and loaded with FMJ is plenty good at close range. I have both a Bersa Thunder .380 and a Thunder .32 and they are very good guns, dependable, accurate.

:watching:


----------



## malonezn1972 (Jun 30, 2013)

I bought a Bersa 380 Concealed Carry and had to take it back for repairs before I ever fired the first shot through it. (I have read many excellent reviews on Bersas, just saying that my only experience with one was that it was a piece of junk.) I took it back a got a Sig P250 9mm subcompact and I love it. 

I recently bought my daughter a Walther PK380 and it is an excellent gun, especially for a female because of the extremely low recoil. Also, we have fired about 4 different kinds of ammo through it with absolutely no problems. The only thing negative I would say about it, is the need for a special tool for break down, otherwise an EXCELLENT gun.

As far as the LCP, I have not personally fired one, but every other Ruger I have ever fired (ranging from .22s to .45acp) have been excellent, reliable weapons, and I don't think you will be disappointed with it. I actually wanted a Ruger LC9 when I took the Bersa back, but they did not have one in stock, and would only give me an exchange, not a refund.


----------

